# Cal South buys Kern county soccer park



## original805 (Mar 29, 2019)

Get ready for state cup games back in *B*akersfield...

https://www.bakersfield.com/columnists/herb-benham/herb-benham-good-save-as-soccer-park-changes-hands/article_7c7bb554-48e8-11e9-8883-eba3d844cec8.html


----------



## toucan (Mar 29, 2019)

And overnight, the $6 fee to park in mud is increased to $12.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 29, 2019)

Only 167 miles from Great Park.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 29, 2019)

Poor souls   having spent 2.5+ hrs driving out each way there to play on fields  no better than your backyard glad Aztecs are no longer in DA but at least the space is still open for locals.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 29, 2019)

Does Cal-South own/hold rights to any other land?

I've got to assume that running a soccer governing organization is a bit different than owning and maintaining soccer fields.
Hope it works out, but Cal-South seems pretty stretched as it is.


----------



## original805 (Mar 29, 2019)

Tired of all the rainouts and fields cancelling just because there is a little water on them.  They will not have that problem in Bakersfield.  With all the hotels now making it a 48 hour cancelation their were too many parents and teams and directors complaining and this might fix that problem.


----------



## mirage (Mar 29, 2019)

Thankfully, my last kid in youth soccer graduates HS next year.  No need to worry about Bakersfield.

The last time I had to goto Bakersfield, which was to play one SCDSL league game vs LAG Bakersfield (aka Roadrunners), I swear that they move the city further away than it used to be.....

I was reminded that Bakersfield is the Country music capital, west of Mississippi, so at least there's that.  But then again, I don't listen to Country......


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 29, 2019)

It's just another reason NOT to play State Cup


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 29, 2019)

I don't mind playing games in Bakersfield as long as we don't have to play against any of the teams from Bakersfield, lol


----------



## timbuck (Mar 29, 2019)

As a non-native Californian -  I've known Bakersfield isn't a place that you visit for vacation.  I never really thought about where it's located.  I guess I've driven through there on the way to Mammoth, Tahoe, Napa.

But if I have to drive there for a few soccer games -  I think we're taking a forfeit that weekend.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> As a non-native Californian -  I've known Bakersfield isn't a place that you visit for vacation.  I never really thought about where it's located.  I guess I've driven through there on the way to Mammoth, Tahoe, Napa.
> 
> But if I have to drive there for a few soccer games -  I think we're taking a forfeit that weekend.


3rd gen California native and been to Bakersfield on business about 4x and not a place I would take the family for a vacation or anything like that. 

The soccer complex is out there away from stuff and your local park likely has about the same quality fields, hard pass on the drive to Bako.


----------



## Frank (Mar 29, 2019)

Is it any worse than going to Lancaster? I know commute wise yes


----------



## jpeter (Mar 29, 2019)

Frank said:


> Is it any worse than going to Lancaster? I know commute wise yes


Yes the fields in Lancaster much better, the wind/weather similar but less sandy/windy in bako at least.

The outside of town complexs neither is convenient, hotel's/town I dunno might be a toss up unless your into county music, Tex mex?


----------



## seuss (Mar 30, 2019)

Trying to make us all hate soccer.
The truth is that almost all teams need to go no further than 10 miles to find perfectly suitable competitors.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Mar 30, 2019)

Finally, a venue actually worse than Lancaster


----------



## RedCard (Mar 30, 2019)

My 2 favorite Bakersfield moments from when my then 13 year old son had a tournament there last summer:
1 - After checking into the hotel ( which was pretty nice and right next to the hockey arena ), we went to Jack in the Box a few blocks away. As soon as we walked in, my son turns to my and said “mom would of walk right back out” cause of the shady people in there. He wasn’t wrong...lol
2 - We had a night game at the Kaiser fields and during the game I kept hearing gun shots. I asked the referee at halftime if we should be worry and he said no, people are just in the fields hinting. Yeah, nothing to worry about...


----------



## MWN (Mar 30, 2019)

Cal South's territory starts (north to south) Counties of San Luis Obispo over to Kern County (Bakersfield) and then south to the Mexican Border.

Based on the article, this soccer park is owned by Kern County and was under lease to a gentlemen/group that is giving it up because the guy is retiring.  Cal South is stepping in and telling the County that they are interested in "leasing" the property.

Cal South has a responsibility to "all its members," including the kids playing up north to help grow the sport and that cannot be done without soccer fields.  If Cal South doesn't step up to the plate and run this soccer complex then the article makes it clear the complex will be abandoned.

Lancaster is pretty much a lost cause, its a City ran facility that has been run into the ground.

Assuming the transaction goes through, I applaud Cal South for securing this property so Cal South members can use it.  If Cal South does it right and brings in a professional field maintenance group to take care of the fields (the right way), then good for them and good for all Cal South members.

... and yes, Bakersfield isn't Del Mar, and probably on par with Lancaster, but who cares.  Its the right thing to do.


----------



## RedCard (Mar 30, 2019)

MWN said:


> Cal South's territory starts (north to south) Counties of San Luis Obispo over to Kern County (Bakersfield) and then south to the Mexican Border.
> 
> Based on the article, this soccer park is owned by Kern County and was under lease to a gentlemen/group that is giving it up because the guy is retiring.  Cal South is stepping in and telling the County that they are interested in "leasing" the property.
> 
> ...


You sir are a fountain of information!!!!!


----------



## Kante (Mar 30, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Yes the fields in Lancaster much better, the wind/weather similar but less sandy/windy in bako at least.
> 
> The outside of town complexs neither is convenient, hotel's/town I dunno might be a toss up unless your into county music, Tex mex?


nothing wrong w/ little music from bakersfield native son Merle Haggard, best known for Okie from Muskogee and Working Man Blues. And, actually, Bakersfield has outstanding Basque food. http://woolgrowers.net/about-us/

good on Cal South. not a fan of lancaster.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 31, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Only 167 miles from Great Park.


Only 35 miles and 3h 30m (without traffic) from San Diego.  On a Friday evening that is at least a 5-7 hour drive from San Diego and almost as long going home on Sunday afternoon.  It also get really cold there in the winter and scorching hot in the summer.  Lancaster looks like a Beverly Hills compared to Bakersfield (City of Meth).


----------



## Surfref (Mar 31, 2019)

That is 350 miles from San Diego. Dang Siri and her thinking she knows how I want something autocorrected


----------



## mirage (Apr 1, 2019)

Heard this weekend that this particular fields in Bakersfield will be the CRL home site.

All CRL games to be played at Bakersfield, with a loss of Silverlakes use next season.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 1, 2019)

mirage said:


> Heard this weekend that this particular fields in Bakersfield will be the CRL home site.
> 
> All CRL games to be played at Bakersfield, with a loss of Silverlakes use next season.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Apr 1, 2019)

mirage said:


> Heard this weekend that this particular fields in Bakersfield will be the CRL home site.
> 
> All CRL games to be played at Bakersfield, with a loss of Silverlakes use next season.


I wonder if this would apply to Discovery League also since all their games were at Silverlakes.  Definitely a game changer for teams from San Diego.


----------



## Dargle (Apr 1, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> I wonder if this would apply to Discovery League also since all their games were at Silverlakes.  Definitely a game changer for teams from San Diego.


Check the date on the calendar before taking the original post about CRL seriously


----------



## MWN (Apr 1, 2019)

mirage said:


> Heard this weekend that this particular fields in Bakersfield will be the CRL home site.
> 
> All CRL games to be played at Bakersfield, with a loss of Silverlakes use next season.


Cal South has to move most, but not all games, up there to Bakersfield because the District 6 (Larkin) and District 7 (Paulson) Comm_i_ssioners, who wield the most power on the board are supporting a group of all-girls clubs (Kern County/Bakersfield's version of the the Blue's) that have previously alleged institutional sexual discrimination by Cal South against the predominately girls teams in both districts.  The claims at the AGM last weekend were basically that Cal South's failure to schedule games in the northern sections of the district create an undue financial burden that predominately affects the girls teams.


----------



## Fact (Apr 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> That is 350 miles from San Diego. Dang Siri and her thinking she knows how I want something autocorrected


Silverlakes is 120 miles for South San Diego teams and 160 miles for Bakersfield teams.  Any club from San Diego that commits to CRL next year (assuming games are indeed in Bakersfield) should be avoided, they are not acting in the best interest of their players and families.


----------



## Fact (Apr 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> Cal South has to move most, but not all games, up there to Bakersfield because the District 6 (Larkin) and District 7 (Paulson) Comm_i_ssioners, who wield the most power on the board are supporting a group of all-girls clubs (Kern County/Bakersfield's version of the the Blue's) that have previously alleged institutional sexual discrimination by Cal South against the predominately girls teams in both districts.  The claims at the AGM last weekend were basically that Cal South's failure to schedule games in the northern sections of the district create an undue financial burden that predominately affects the girls teams.


Cannot the same thing be said about teams in Southern San Diego County?


----------



## MWN (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> Cannot the same thing be said about teams in Southern San Diego County?


No, because of Del Mar and SoCal Complex, which receives both CRL and State Cup games.


----------



## Kopi (Apr 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Only 35 miles and 3h 30m (without traffic) from San Diego.  On a Friday evening that is at least a 5-7 hour drive from San Diego and almost as long going home on Sunday afternoon.  It also get really cold there in the winter and scorching hot in the summer.  Lancaster looks like a Beverly Hills compared to Bakersfield (City of Meth).


https://www.instagram.com/smitty21499/p/Bvshm8enG4T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=91plky6vc6vo


----------



## seuss (Apr 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> Cal South has to move most, but not all games, up there to Bakersfield because the District 6 (Larkin) and District 7 (Paulson) Comm_i_ssioners, who wield the most power on the board are supporting a group of all-girls clubs (Kern County/Bakersfield's version of the the Blue's) that have previously alleged institutional sexual discrimination by Cal South against the predominately girls teams in both districts.  The claims at the AGM last weekend were basically that Cal South's failure to schedule games in the northern sections of the district create an undue financial burden that predominately affects the girls teams.


How do those people wield the most power? Why should it matter what two individuals in central cal say such that it effects and controls the overwhelming majority in so cal?
Why would anyone stand for this?
I sincerely hope that people simply say no to this.


----------



## Frank (Apr 1, 2019)

As long as CRL says that is where the league is before signups so teams can decide whether to play or not I am OK with it.  It can't come out after.  If a team decides to do the league knowing where they play then I have no sympathy for the complaints.  

Also, Silverakes fields have taken a steep decline in quality.  Not sure whats going on out there but there is dirt patches all over the place like they haven't been watering at all.  Also, the surface is harder than it ever has been. It needs aeration and water badly.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 1, 2019)

timbuck said:


> As a non-native Californian -  I've known Bakersfield isn't a place that you visit for vacation.  I never really thought about where it's located.  I guess I've driven through there on the way to Mammoth, Tahoe, Napa.
> 
> But if I have to drive there for a few soccer games -  I think we're taking a forfeit that weekend.


Lol, you don't drive through Bakersfield to get to Mammoth.  And to get to Tahoe and Napa you would be on the 5 freeway not the 99.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 1, 2019)

It's a pretty park along the Kern river in the foothills but it is a long long drive.  Glad my kids aged out.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Lol, you don't drive through Bakersfield to get to Mammoth.  And to get to Tahoe and Napa you would be on the 5 freeway not the 99.


If you're coming from SLO, it is the google maps recommended route.

99 is about 5-10 miles shorter than 5 to Sacramento, and lately it has been improved to full freeway status all the way.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 1, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Lol, you don't drive through Bakersfield to get to Mammoth.  And to get to Tahoe and Napa you would be on the 5 freeway not the 99.


Like I said-  I’m not a native. I’ve driven north a handful of times.  I assumed that was a pass through town


----------



## RedCard (Apr 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> Cal South has to move most, but not all games, up there to Bakersfield because the District 6 (Larkin) and District 7 (Paulson) Comm_i_ssioners, who wield the most power on the board are supporting a group of all-girls clubs (Kern County/Bakersfield's version of the the Blue's) that have previously alleged institutional sexual discrimination by Cal South against the predominately girls teams in both districts.  The claims at the AGM last weekend were basically that Cal South's failure to schedule games in the northern sections of the district create an undue financial burden that predominately affects the girls teams.


Am I the only one that broke the code????? LOL ... Good one @MWN


----------



## Surfref (Apr 1, 2019)

Kopi said:


> https://www.instagram.com/smitty21499/p/Bvshm8enG4T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=91plky6vc6vo


That is funny and something I would expect to see in Bakersfield


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been to Kern complex few times too many. From South Orange County it's 4 hours without traffic. It's an all day affair to play one game. They used to have State Cup games there back in the day and I guess they going back to it now.
It just doesn't make sense to play there unless team is from Bakersfield or very nearby.


----------



## MWN (Apr 1, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Am I the only one that broke the code????? LOL ... Good one @MWN


Apparently so.


----------



## TangoCity (Apr 1, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Lol, you don't drive through Bakersfield to get to Mammoth.


You don't.  But people from the central valley or central coast sure do.


----------

